# Ferret Boarding UK



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good ferret boarding place - preferably close to Milton Keynes 

For my holiday next year, I've arranged for the boys to board with the breeder, but I can't always ask him.

I just can't find any kennels or pet boarding places that look after ferrets.

Any assistance would be appreciated x


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

The breeder might be the best person to ask about boarding places, if you haven’t already. They tend to be super well connected in terms of knowing vets and other people that provide relevant services.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Maurey, I did ask him but he didn't know of any, and said a lot of people tend not to board ferrets due to their smell
This is why I arranged for him to keep the ferrets for 9 days next year when we are away.

However, I can't keep asking him and need to find a longer term solution

The other alternative is a pet sitter, but I was trying not to go down that route because I don't like the idea of a stranger in my house


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Both rescue's I got my ferrets from did boarding.
Maybe see if you have any ferret specific rescue's local to you, even if they don't board themselves they might know someone who does.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Great idea!! - thanks Arny


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Just a quick update - Arny your idea was perfect!!!

Our local rescue DOES board ferrets, and they feed raw food and have an aviary space for them to run in - perfect!

We are going to see them tomorrow to see what the facilities are like in person. The rescue lady sounded really lovely and friendly.

Hopefully it will be great and I can go away for a few days knowing the boys are having a holiday too 

This is why I LOVE this forum!!


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Brilliant, glad I could help


----------

